# Roll call please. Builders and users.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, it's time to do roll. Who are you and what do you do? Are you an established builder, a budding new builder, a customer, an admirer?

Photos of your work?

If you are a builder who shows up here on occasion, post and we'll throw a link to your site on the top of this section (near 'forum rules...').

fc


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

pvd.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Lytning Frames

In the past and now enjoy working with custom motorcycle, bicycle, and micro sprint stuff. Old School, New School, a customer, an admirer!


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Hacker, builder, rider............"if it ain't *fixed* it must be broken". :thumbsup:

http://www.smokebikes.com/


----------



## rustola (Jan 15, 2008)

Rusty. 

budding new builder I guess.


----------



## Loretta (Sep 28, 2004)

Tim O'Donnell- Shamrock Cycles

New builder. www.lugoftheirish.com


----------



## Salinas Steve (Jul 16, 2007)

Amirer. Assembled many bikes. Will be building a frame soon.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Revived Bike Co.
We build frames here in house, and have our designs manufactured in Colorado and Oregon as well.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Mark - admirer from CT


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm mostly a pro wrench (20+ years) and I'm somewhere between pro builder and hobbyist. Just as I was trying to get my bike company off the ground I moved to Belgium for a year, followed by 3 years in Canada. Now that I'm back in the U.S. I'll try moving things full-time in the next year or so. I've built 35 frames since 1999.

I built under the name Ivy Cycles and keep that very outdated website myself. A few pictures of some bikes I've built can be found at my Flickr page. Also I built a much loved touring frame last year.

Hopefully by next year t this time I'll have done some experimenting with carbon fiber and titanium frames. Good bikes can be built with a variety of materials and I want to try them all. I'll also be trying to update my web skills past HTML 2.0 in the coming months.
best,
MonkeyB


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Clockwork Bikes*

Clockwork Bikes in Minneapolis, MN. Everything from track to 29ers.

Thanks, Joel

www.clockworkbikes.com


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Francois...is this deja vu or have I met you before  

Career builder since '94

Lifetime student

50% goofy

Dude, love your title...how can I become an UltraLord of anything?

cheers,

rody


----------



## 1gear (Jan 12, 2005)

Grognard Bicycle Co. from Citrus Heights, CA

Been building a few years now

I build my bikes for people who like to ride hard, and look damn good while doing it.

I do a lot of endurance events, both on and off road, and I can tell you from experience what will make a difference after 8 or more hours in the saddle.

- David


----------



## 1gear (Jan 12, 2005)

OK, so that sounds like a commercial. It is true though :thumbsup:


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

1gear said:


> Grognard Bicycle Co. from Citrus Heights, CA


I'm over at Bob's Cycle Center in Fair Oaks, and had no idea there was a builder out in Citrus Heights! Your frames are stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## VT Mike (Jan 12, 2004)

Proud member of Walt's army, who enjoys checking out the innovations of all the small builders that hang out here


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Printing press mechanic, bikepath menace, maker of frankenstuff. Wannabe framebuilder. I`m in Reno, NV and delighted to see 1gear`s post- at about two hours from here, he`s the closest framebuilder on the forum (as far as I know). Hope to get down there and see what he`s got going on one of these days.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

In a nutshell......what makes me who I am......

36 year old "lifer". GenX grumble-pants.
First custom bike 1989, designed by me, brazed by Glen Roache.
Pro bike mechanic from the age of 16. (Hate it. Props to all the wrenches out there.)
Graphic and Product Designer, Btech (Design) 1994 Monash University.
Chief Design consultant to Tioga Japan since 1995.
Design consultant to Aust'n subsidiaries of Look, Mavic, Tioga, Shogun, as well as dozens of Australian importers, smaller manufacturers and bike shops that nobody here as heard of so pointless listing them.
Designed and developed and prototyped almost every single bicycle part at some stage from seats to pedals to frames, to wheels and tyres.
Done the odd short stints working as Bicycle Design Consultant in Japan for various people since 1999.
Started Thylacine Cycles in 2002 on a whim. What an idiot!
Third Australian company ever to sell custom handbuilt Titanium frames.
1st to offer ceramic coated steel frames.
1st to produce lightest modern steel XC race frame at 1535g.
1st Australian custom frame company ever to sponsor US enduro racer.
1st Australian custom frame company to sponsor National top 10 U23 XC racer, first Australian custom bike company to field a Enduro race team. Ever.

Wow, I suck less than I think. 

Still, I think my biggest achievements so far is getting kicked off two internet cycling forums and getting onto DeeEights Sh¡t-list.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm an admirer and life is good..... I've always been a wannabe :thumbsup:


----------



## A_A (Sep 23, 2005)

Lurker who has been thinking about building a frame for about 20 years. I should really get started....


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

A_A said:


> Lurker who has been thinking about building a frame for about 20 years. I should really get started....


No better time than the present.........and with this resource your halfway there (sort of). Lurk on over to "free tubes" that Walt has generously thrown out and you'll see how the porcess forms.......hopefully step by step A to Z. Good luck.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

I still have the day job, so I'm a part-time builder.........for now:thumbsup: 
-Chauncey Matthews


----------



## hokie77 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm a lurker/student for framebuilding. Build my own guitars, guitar amps, etc. This is the next step to self-sufficiency, right? I race XC here in VA since that's the best we have to race But one day I'll build a frame, and one day VA will get some real races...

'Til then, my occupation is having fun!


----------



## bobde (Apr 25, 2004)

*I need advice and equipment*

I'd like to build myself a bike.

I've machined some parts that were on a bike last year (Which seemed and still seem innovative), and collaborated with a custom builder. We had a train wreck of epic proportions and that bike no longer exists. As part of that experience, I was told by him something like "Your no builder you don't understand what it takes to make a bike and not just some parts". Well, I have ideas, and I am good with my hands. I have the confidence I could do it from what I have done so far.

I don't have knowledge of what materials or technique is easier and cheap to begin with. I suspect it is steel and brazing but I'm not sure.

If anyone has any suggestions/could lend equipment/or needs some hep in their shop as a sort of barter service for training, you can email me a [email protected] I'm located in Ann Arbor Michigan.

Aquaholic suggests I try this and call it hamster bikes. I don't like any name really but I con't care about names and thats just fine. Or, how about "Therapy" bikes as it may be more appropriate.

It would be nice to have one bike done for next year handbuilt show in Indy and rent a booth to show it off. That may well be pie in the sky but why not think big.


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> www.clockworkbikes.com
> 
> View attachment 334731


That's your nicest work yet Joel, beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## yipsan (Jan 30, 2008)

Renold Yip of YiPsan Bicycles from Fort Collins, CO. Better know for Blacksheep and Fat Tire Ale.

Been building for almost 3 years, but just starting commercially. Met Francis at NAHBS but did not find a good time to do interview. Build all types of bikes, but lugs are closer to my heart and custom stem too.

cheers,


----------



## Blowout (Dec 31, 2003)

*Buyer of customs, builder of junk*

I bought a custom Singlespeed MTB from Vulture Cycles in 2002 and have put many happy miles on it. Since then I have also built a few bikes, mostly out of scrap and goodwill/dumpster bikes. Hopefully in a few months I will have real shop space to use the torch and and will make my first bike not built from scrap, a long wheelbase cargo bike with a 7 speed rear hub for climbing the 12% grade dirt road to the new house
Here is my Vulture followed by my own junky bikes:


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

*better late then never......*

steve garro, www.coconinocycles.com full time framebuilder 5 years, about 40 custom frames a year, plus complete bikes and lots of wheel builds. gotta lace & tension 5 today, and already tacked a front triangle...........steve.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah I know How to Weld, I know how to brazee and for sure I know how to grind and play with metal, But Like Flying hangliders, frame making is more of a art that is better left to does with the "Gift"

yes I have build a few bicycle and motorcycle frames but they usually end up far from perfect and I don't think they are going to end up getting better any time soon.

I do love that sense of riding on something that you have made and somebody upthere knows, how many pairs of pants, jackets and even shoes I have wear made by this same hand that are writing right now.

here is my second MTB frame (4 frame al togheter) on the inaugural ride above the city of Bogota were i grow up.









Maybe we can even build a network of "Skill trading" (frame building, for drawing trade machining whatever) since is so many people in this forum.

I start I live in Berkeley california, but I spend most of my time in San francisco, and I can do more than a few things, but making perfect frames is not one of them.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It is nice to meet you fine gentlepersons online and in person. Post all your links up if you're actively selling since I will put them up in a couple of days.

Here's a quick link to your handsome videos.

http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?user=MtbrVideos

You can link to them or embed them in your sites by simply copying the embed code.

fc


----------



## CBaron (May 7, 2004)

True Fabrication is a part time-frame building company made up of a trio of partners. I'm not sure we will ever be more than that, but in some regards we think that is what makes us special. We are riders, who build custom frames for other riders. Its mainly a "passion thang".

I'm the one on the left...
 
photo courtesy of Richard Masoner

We just got back from the Handmade Bike Show and our head is still spinning. What a great event! It was great to meet so many nice and talented people.  
Here is a link to a blog that did some of the best photos I've ever seen of our stuff. Scroll down to the bike with red rims, and the other with a wood flower inlay rack..Link

www.truefabricationbicycles.com

.


----------



## EnginCycles (Dec 21, 2006)

[email protected] Cycles. i am a full time bicycle person. i own a bike shop which includes the frame/parts/complete bicycle business as well. currently 30-35 bikes a year mostly complete. here is a link to the bike that just won Best Off-Road Bicycle at NAHBS:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/nahbs/2008/02/15/engin-cycles-953-steel-29er/ video
http://reviews.mtbr.com/nahbs/2008/02/11/engin-cycles/ photos

rather exciting moment. gald to see everyone was into the lugged mountain bike.
-drew


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Marc P., former shop wrench, former bike industry designer slash engineer for Titec slash VooDoo, now sporadic garage builder and cheapskate tooling designer.

http://www.instructables.com/member/drwelby/


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Brad H
Builder and owner of Nemesis Project cycles 
In the past I have designed and consulted a few larger companies .
Now I hand build steel jumping a freestyle MTB that some of the bst riders in the world can't break!

From time to time i also build custom one off bikes for much larger companies such as KidRobot and Disney


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Other half of Smokebikes*

We have done about 40 frames over the past 3 years and have 3 possibly 4 builds lined up. It seems we may be getting a tiny backlog of work going.
We also have 2 maybe 3 conversions to singlespeeds from geared.
We do mostly mountain bikes..and sidecar bikes


----------



## Ttwo (Dec 29, 2007)

Aspiring frame builder here. I am looking to build my first frame over the next couple of months. I am currently putting together a jig using Dr. Welbys 8020 simple jig design.










I sure hope the first one rolls straight !


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Tman, spent many years in shops wrenching and doing sales. Build hotrods and motocycles for fun. Always planned on doing my own bike stuff, had to build the shop and collect tooling first. I am close!

Also handle sales for Strider Kids Running Bikes as one of my day jobs. Lil tykes got me fired up on bicycles more than ever (my guy just turned 1)


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*Golden, CO*

complete novice here, but thanks to walt, i'll be building my first frame this spring/summer. :thumbsup:

i've always had a love affair w/ bike design. something inherently cool about mechanical conveyance.

besides riding, in my free time i'm on the board of directors for the Colorado Mountain Bike Association.


----------



## Francis Buxton (Apr 2, 2004)

Civil Engineer by day, aspiring home-builder by night. I'm good friends with Rob Pennell, so I've built a few bikes with him in his shop and had many discussions about bikes over beers. It's nice to have a friend that has that much machining/welding/fabrication experience at hand. Of course, it doesn't hurt that I come from a family of machinists, engineers and hot-rod building gearheads.

I'm slowly assembling the rest of the tooling to start building a few bikes in my own garage. A regular job, a mortgage, a wife, and two kids slow that process down quite a bit, but I'm getting there. I'm a life-long bike nut, and I'm working on my kids too (1 and 3).

I guess I need to decide whether I want my next bike to be an urban/pump track rig or a cyclo-cross bike.....

I'm currently working out a jig in the vein of Dr. Welby/AntbikeMike/Blacksheep. It'll be an 8020 jig, but I'm just working some things out in my head, b/c I want to build everything from bmx bikes for the kids to possibly building a nice chopper..


----------



## AJVaughn (Jan 3, 2007)

*Builder*

Not quit an old-skool builder. Did most of my building in the late 80's early nighties. Mostly Mountain Bikes. Did 2 Road bikes. 1 for a Lady racer named Rita Sargent called the ROAD BEAST. The other was for Micheal Secrest. It was a very special bike with a negative rake on the forks, an elevated right chainstay to handle the 92 tooth chain ring custom made by Bullseye. Mr Secrest set a World Record on it at Phoenix International Raceway with 1256 miles in 24 hour as a paced record. It was fun to watch.
Sometimes I wish I was still building, but theres not enough time in the day to work, paint and design other stuff too!
The name of my company was Talon Cycles, I also made " Slick Whips " Teflon coated cables.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Jeepers, I actually remember Talon.

Now I'm really showing my age.


----------



## BrendanC (Aug 11, 2005)

*late to the party... Siren Bicycles*

Owner/builder of Siren Bicycles- specializing in the "Other White Metal"


----------



## boardrider247 (Sep 29, 2005)

Danny,

I like to build things. I'm an aspiring builder I guess. I've been going over it in my head for years. Now it's time to do something about it!

I snowboard. I have A.D.D. And I weld on pipe all day long.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

i remember talon bikes! i started racing in az. in 86'. steve garro. one of team mutant...........purple cadillac, fire jumping.........lots of beer........do you remeber "lenny" bikes? steve.


----------



## AJVaughn (Jan 3, 2007)

*Az*

Yeah! I know Lenny! He's a good friend. We started building off-road trailers for touring together. I had a cool design that would handle 300 lbs. We were some of the founding members of ORBA, now MBAA way back with Roy Edwards ( Cosmic Coyote ) in the old days. Not long before I was Director of Operations for NORBA, when it was in Chandler. It was lots of fun then! We probably meet! Did you live in Flagstaff when they had the A-1 race up there? That was a fun course!


----------



## AJVaughn (Jan 3, 2007)

*Trailer*

Found a Pic of the Road Beast and the off-road trailer we built, an Ultra frame that went to Sweden and one of my last ones, that was a sub 20 lb. bike dub the Rock Beast. Only built 1 of them, and it was destroyed when a friend was distracted by a cute girl and road it into a high curb. Lucky he was fine.


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

AJVaughn said:


> Yeah! I know Lenny! He's a good friend. We started building off-road trailers for touring together. I had a cool design that would handle 300 lbs. We were some of the founding members of ORBA, now MBAA way back with Roy Edwards ( Cosmic Coyote ) in the old days. Not long before I was Director of Operations for NORBA, when it was in Chandler. It was lots of fun then! We probably meet! Did you live in Flagstaff when they had the A-1 race up there? That was a fun course!


you bet i was.......i remember roy, i still have my mbaa card, and had a 2-digit orba one, and remember the start of norba. remember dry lakes state championships? now that was a race! i think there is a lenny in my shed......steve.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

AJVaughn said:


> Not quit an old-skool builder. Did most of my building in the late 80's early nighties. Mostly Mountain Bikes. Did 2 Road bikes. 1 for a Lady racer named Rita Sargent called the ROAD BEAST. The other was for Micheal Secrest. It was a very special bike with a negative rake on the forks, an elevated right chainstay to handle the 92 tooth chain ring custom made by Bullseye. Mr Secrest set a World Record on it at Phoenix International Raceway with 1256 miles in 24 hour as a paced record. It was fun to watch.
> Sometimes I wish I was still building, but theres not enough time in the day to work, paint and design other stuff too!
> The name of my company was Talon Cycles, I also made " Slick Whips " Teflon coated cables.


a-HA! I see a 2nd generation Thudbuster Unipivot there! My boss is/was the designer of both the Uni and Quadra pivots. The Thudbuster Internet sales actually happen here in our office as well:thumbsup:

And to Steve garro, I have been meaning to send you a link of a chair suspension patent he also has that might work on sitskis as well.


----------



## AJVaughn (Jan 3, 2007)

*Lenny*

You are referring to Lenny Henderson and the unique frames he did? If so he'd love to know there still one out there! I'll have to let him know if that's the case.
I remember the Dry Lakes race and all that fun stuff. We had some tough technical races back then, I really liked the tough trails out at Usery Park. I still have allot of shirts from that time. We are getting old and better!


----------



## AJVaughn (Jan 3, 2007)

*Thudbuster*

Yep, It's an early one. I got it at the Anahiem show, so long ago. My booth was right next to (Ryan's, I think is his name! Not sure it's been so long, but I remember his face.) booth. We had a great time. I have 2 of them. 1 is on that bike and the other was on my Raleigh Ti bike, until I found a new Quad pivot not long ago. Used on eBay. Great bike with a pair of Lawwill Leader 3 forks. Say hi to him for me.
Alan


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

AJVaughn said:



> Yep, It's an early one. I got it at the Anahiem show, so long ago. My booth was right next to (Ryan's, I think is his name! Not sure it's been so long, but I remember his face.) booth. We had a great time. I have 2 of them. 1 is on that bike and the other was on my Raleigh Ti bike, until I found a new Quad pivot not long ago. Used on eBay. Great bike with a pair of Lawwill Leader 3 forks. Say hi to him for me.
> Alan


I will, his office is 30 feet away from me!


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi, Alex Baker in the UK here...late as usual!

Been a bike geek since about the age of 12, studied engineering but fell into the bike trade, first as a mechanic then shop owner (John Atkins Cycles, L/Spa) before moving to a manufacturer/importer. Stayed there for a good few years learning the other side of the trade and handling bike design and spec for fun (as well as warranty / customer service...my real job there) Got lots of good info from a range of industry people and insiders (won't name drop!) and traveled a fair bit of the globe due to bike bits :thumbsup:

Started Solitude Cycles in 2005 where I handled the design and customer facing stuff and my good friend Lee from L+A Cycles built the frame. Over 20 frames in the first year for what was a (very) part time business. Kept that going until mid 2007 when I had to put it to bed due to endurance racing commitments and Lee's crazy order book building frames for other big brand "Frame builders" in the UK!

Still dabbling in design ideas but mainly crusing about on my fixie 29er and enjoying life.

SSP


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

Mike here, hobby builder with 4 under my belt. I worked at Bike Friday for a year. I have the bug again, and hope to start slinging some bronze again soon.

The bike shown is the one my mom rides in her team in training triathlons (and other events).


----------



## Flyinpolack (Feb 6, 2008)

*Hiya everyone!*

I'm Sean from Aztech frames. I have a small metal fab shop at my house where I do all sorts of commercial parts, artwork, and generally anything with metal.
Heres a link to some pics of my shop, bikes & general adventures:
https://s174.photobucket.com/albums/w118/seanaza/?start=20
I make 2 different frames. The Flyin' Polack is my 26" hardtail. And The Rompah Stompah is my 8" travel DH bike. Both are 4130 CroMo. I'm not a professional bike builder by any means, just a welder that loves to ride... :thumbsup: I generally only make frames for my friends & teammates so far. I'm still perfecting my fixtures, but I'm getting there. I've just started on a new run of DH bikes for my teammates & I. The old run is 4 years old, & still holding up strong, but it's time for something new. The new ones will be a bit different, & will weigh quite a bit less. (just over 10 lbs with an Avy shock currently) I'll take some pics once I actually got something done...

Great forum!


----------



## NorseRider (Feb 9, 2004)

Truls here. Living/working in a small town called Hølen about 40 minutes south-east of Oslo, Norway. Currently putting my effort into getting a new workshop up behind the house. Hopefully there's a building in this "hole" in about a week:










I'm updating my blog with the progress on the building, so those of you interested can head over to www.johnsenframeworks.com/blog to see the latest happenings.

Cheers!

Truls Erik Johnsen
Johnsen Frameworks
Hølen, Norway
www.johnsenframeworks.com


----------



## ted wojcik (Mar 12, 2006)

Building for twenty seven years. 2500+ frames. I have done design and consulting work for a number of manufacturers. I feel confident in all construction disciplines, TIG, lugs, fillet brazing, and bonding. I have worked with Ti, Aluminum, and steel. I have some experience with carbon fiber, but I'm no expert. I prefer steel. Hobbies include giant scale R/C aircraft, Hot Rods, and motorcycles. I have volunteered in the restoration of full scale WW II aircraft off and on for 35 years. I still do some racing motorcycle fabrication.


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

Great... who's supposed to follow that?

Thread closed ; P


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

And yet Ted yer still building bikes. Must be like a visit to the zoo.

Still reckon you've got one of the best downtube monikers ever to grace a bicycle. That font is awesome....harks back to the goodtime heyday of mtb in the late 80's/early 90's.


----------



## ted wojcik (Mar 12, 2006)

*Goodtimes*

I still feel that mountain bikes are primarily intended for fun. The font came from a Santa stand in Harvard Square in 1990. It looked like it represented something happy, so we adopted it. I'm not sure why I'm still building, maybe it is because I like it. As far as the last comment, I'm here because I still have a lot to learn and I try to take a little of everyone else's experiences as a free education.


----------



## klondikebike (Jul 11, 2006)

Finally got the website running.
I'm Paul Christensen, way up north in Canada's Yukon. One mans show at klondike Cycle Works.
Man, how does a fella follow up Ted?


----------



## ted wojcik (Mar 12, 2006)

*Exchange*

I'm not here to intimidate anyone, I'm here like you, to learn and share. If you have any questions I might be able to answer, ask them. I going to be asking questions myself.


----------



## AJVaughn (Jan 3, 2007)

*Wow!*

Glad to see people spending time on a beautiful art form. Wish I didn't have to work a full time job just so I could make things. You guys make some beautiful rides!


----------



## Cheakas (Feb 2, 2006)

My name is David Cheakas and I'm mainly an occasional lurker here. I've been building and painting since 1984. I took a break during the late 80's and early 90's to go back to school, but right after graduation, went back to it. I build mainly road frames, but have been building quite a few ss 29'rs lately. Right now I'm working on a belt-drive 29'r model for a small company I paint road bikes for.

www.southwestframeworks.com

DC


----------



## klondikebike (Jul 11, 2006)

ted wojcik said:


> I'm not here to intimidate anyone, I'm here like you, to learn and share. If you have any questions I might be able to answer, ask them. I going to be asking questions myself.


The great thing about forums is that relative newbie framebuilders such as myself are able to chat and compare notes with framebuilders with the kind of experience that you have Ted:thumbsup: Kind of like the whole guild or Journey Man/Apprentice thing.
Awesome to have folks like you around.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## vulture (Jan 13, 2004)

*greetings*

I guess I am pro-am. Vulture Cycles started in 1996 and I built about 30 frames the hard way before I went to UBI for a Ti class and a brazing class. Great education and a great experience all together. I was building commercially until last year and I built full time from 2003-2007. I cut my machining and welding teeth building race car fuel cells and fillers, machining rock climbing eqipment and now I'm weld (mostly cromo) airplane fueselages, landing gear, engine mounts and all kinds of weird aircraft stuff full time. I still have my shop and build 1or 2 frames a month for me and loved ones. All along I've build all of my own fixtures and misc tools from left over drops and rems from the places I've worked and from friends machine and welding shops. I love to build frames and tools now more than ever and I'll be busy for some time just building the frames Ive been dreaming about for a long time. Welding is practice, brazing is practice.


----------



## ted wojcik (Mar 12, 2006)

*Aircraft*

Hey, Wade. I've been helping a friend/neighbor refurbish a Week's Advantage. Quite a cool plane. A complete replacement of the landing gear mounts and some changes to the rudder. he is a pilot for American and is flying Advanced in IAC.


----------



## ted wojcik (Mar 12, 2006)

*Summer passtime.*

Here is a video of how my son, Cody and I spend time together in the summer. This is a video of Cody flying a demo at a local air show last summer. Enjoy.

http://extreme3dflying.com/codywojcik.html


----------



## Nice Bikes Tyler (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi All,
My name is Tyler Russell, and I am Nice Bicycles, a fully custom framebuilder in Boulder, Colorado. 
I build any type of bike you want, including single-speed 29ers, freestyle fixed-gear, street/park/dirtjump, commuter/transportation, and more. 
I build with steel - TIG-welded, lugged, or fillet-brazed - and with titanium as well.
I learned the craft working at another small company here in Boulder for about 2 years, specializing in titanium but also doing steel.
I exhibited a street ("MTBMX" as some call it) bike at the 2008 North American Handmade Bicycle Show, and plan to be at the Rocky Mountain Bicycle Show here in November as well.
Nice Bicycles has been in the works for about 2 years, and I am stoked to finally be up and running full-speed; my new website is forthcoming, due later this summer, and will have plenty of photos.
Spread the Bike Love,
Tyler


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

I'm a wannabe, some great company in here. I enjoy rubbing elbows with them.

Working on my first frames now. Will be "pro" someday-will not rush it, plenty of time needed to get good and _all _the rest of the time to get better. Never stop getting better.

Riding for 20+ years, still lots to learn.

Racing Singlespeed these days and I'm lighter and faster BUT danged if the other guys aren't mo' faster. I love it.

WP


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep at it Wade..........maybe someday. :thumbsup:


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi, Frank the Welder, welding bikes pro since 82, built my first frame in 71. It was pretty rough, made from recycled Schwinn varsity frames. I mostly do niche frames from aluminum. I like working with steel also, learned a few things from Dave Tesch (RIP) about the "arts" but don't practice them much. I have had the pleasure of working with many fine individuals in my years. bending, forming and shaping tubing is my favorite part of the job (besides the riding). I make bikes for Sinister, and whatever for whoever.

www.sinisterbikes.com www.frankthewelder.com


----------



## FBC2008 (May 5, 2008)

Welcome frank, how life treating ya
Frank I am getting ready to run a new batch of suburban white trash tees
drop me a pm
Jeremy little
ogd mfg


----------



## FBC2008 (May 5, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am a framebuilder from ogden utah, I specialize in 4130 9 in travel multi-link suspension design, I have been building since 1997 , racing since 1996 my company is called digital bike co. I like taking walks on the beach- oh wait wrong place-doh!!!!!!!!!!!1:nono:


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

FBC2008 said:


> Welcome frank, how life treating ya
> Frank I am getting ready to run a new batch of suburban white trash tees
> drop me a pm
> Jeremy little
> ogd mfg


Hey! good to hear from you! Your Tee still holds the honor of "favorite" in my short collection. Let me know when the batch is ready, I have money in paypal ready to go!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

FBC2008 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a framebuilder from ogden utah, I specialize in 4130 9 in travel multi-link suspension design, I have been building since 1997 , racing since 1996 my company is called digital bike co. I like taking walks on the beach- oh wait wrong place-doh!!!!!!!!!!!1:nono:


Any photos of your 9" travel multi-link frames??


----------



## FBC2008 (May 5, 2008)

I will take a few photos tonight when I get back in the shop - at my day job right now:thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

FBC2008 said:


> I will take a few photos tonight when I get back in the shop - at my day job right now:thumbsup:


many thanks!


----------



## FBC2008 (May 5, 2008)

sorry for the delay just did a couple late nights here is a pic of my new slopestyle frame

j


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Did you plot out how the chain torque would effect that linkage configuration?


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Ex builder...*

Ex frame builder, current bike wrench.

..Own my own business, still do quite a bit of wrenching on local riders bikes...but i'm mostly semi-retired.

Started my own bike building business when I was a teenager...[wow, that was a long time ago..  ] but quit when the competition from overseas got too hot.

I can weld, fab, design, spray and wrench.

...Still enjoy riding bikes, I try to ride every day.

I currently review and test equipment, mainly for bicycles... but have also tested and reviewed components for several large international companies not related to cycling. I'm a Pro tester and reviewer, I get paid for it.

I'm very interested in bicycles, both in the design and building side, as well as everything associated with the sport. I have been riding for sixty years...and don't plan to stop any time soon.. :thumbsup:

Rainman.


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

FBC2008 said:


> sorry for the delay just did a couple late nights here is a pic of my new slopestyle frame
> 
> j


 that bearing mount/shock mount it pretty nifty. It looks like it has a lot of wheel travel. should be plush. let us know how it goes!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

FBC2008 said:


> sorry for the delay just did a couple late nights here is a pic of my new slopestyle frame
> 
> j


Cool looking frame. Any files showing how the suspension movement works on that thing?


----------



## FBC2008 (May 5, 2008)

I will see if I can dig up the bikecad files, most of the design was done in solidworks


----------



## skunkie (Mar 13, 2008)

http://carrioncycles.blogspot.com

small time frame builder/bum


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

Names Ted, 39, Dad bought me a Panasonic touring bike when I was 12 instead of the Redline bmx I wanted, I have been regressing ever since.

Started building chromo dj/trail bike frames because nobody else was building what I wanted.

So I recently starting jigging up a new frame, I've got the front triangle in the jig and I start shapeing the cs and ss and I think "what the hell are you doin, you could be rideing"

So I ordered a specialized p-1 chromo and my latest frame is still in the jig collecting dust.

Rideing bikes is more fun than building them, for me anyways.

Well I'm going to fire up the loader and build some new jumps, only thing thats almost as fun as riding them


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

Yann Watkins, I am just a huge fun and admirer. some incredible work can be seen here, and there is plenty to learn too. I have done frames for my own use, and my preferred material is stainless steel, my latest build is a full sus concentric dual chain setup.


----------



## carrion cycles (Sep 17, 2008)

Carrion Cycles carrioncycles.blogspot.com
I posted this before but my account got toasted so im doin it again. 
im small time and do a bit of everything, (read i get bored easy)

heres a few of a 29er fork for my brothers rig.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Carrion Cycles,

You are close to me. I live in Greenwich. Nice work


----------



## carrion cycles (Sep 17, 2008)

hiya neighbor.


----------



## sirknumskullgt (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey my name is Brian Stearns and I make 4130 floating shock, vp frames.

Lots of pictures of my designs and prototypes on my website.

http://www.nobsbikes.com


----------



## sirknumskullgt (Apr 10, 2008)

FBC2008 said:


> sorry for the delay just did a couple late nights here is a pic of my new slopestyle frame
> 
> j


With the VP link set up the way it is i think you will have a lot of chain stretch induced feedback, but that will have to be seen when its ridden. Have you taken it out yet? it looks great otherwise however. I dig the floating shock and the linkage design and machining.


----------



## dirtdigler (Apr 13, 2007)

G'day my name is Scott and i work, live and ride for Katipobikes(part time haha).

my bikes are working awesome so must/will build more.

heres the first one,


----------



## browser78 (Jul 14, 2007)

*First one*

First time builder here loved my balfa BB7 just riding the local trails that I wanted a 6 inch version so I built it. I'm just a hobby hack doing it for fun no plans to take the world over.




























Check out the log I have done at---> zephyrcycles.blogspot.com<---, thanks, Rossco.


----------



## becik (May 5, 2008)

Hi everybody,
My name is Emmanuel Chalifoux, I'm from Montreal Qc Canada.
I'm actualy finishing my first build. (Aluminium DH bike)

working in aéronautic 
(teacher at a college and project manager at Centre Technologique en Aérospatiale, with acces to a lot of cool tooling...)
No web page, no blog, no buisness yet. Maybe one day?....


I've been reading, contemplating and learning here for a wile. :thumbsup: 

Will be posting some pictures of my work soon.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Ian from Toronto, user not builder, can assemble the HELL out of a bike though! :thumbsup: 

Always dreamed of building my own stuff, got the mech eng tech design diploma, then started doing regular office work because I had no experience with actual manufacture, and I couldn't do what I wanted at home (no welding allowed in my apartment!? says who!?).

So for now all my ideas are tossed haphazardly at other people.
Expect to be lurking and absorbing info for a good while.

Since Walt suggested I toss a post in this forum about some questions/conclusions I came to concerning bb widths I figured I should say hi.

Oh, I'm trilingual (swear in far more than 3 languages though) 
I've been doing minor fab work more and more as my finances dwindled (impending sprog numero dos) and my spare parts pile swelled (damn craigslist!).


----------



## browser78 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Hi from NZ just finished this one minus paint*

Hey have posted here before but the photos didn't arrive, since then I have built it up and ridden it, am pretty stoked.Theres a log of the build on zephyrcycles.blogspot.com, check it out and leave a comment on what you think, thanks Rossco.


























Will get it painted white soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

browser78 said:


> Hey have posted here before but the photos didn't arrive, since then I have built it up and ridden it, am pretty stoked.Theres a log of the build on zephyrcycles.blogspot.com, check it out and leave a comment on what you think, thanks Rossco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a derivation of a Balfa bb7?


----------



## browser78 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah, I love how my BB7 rides, I used to ride it around the trails here when I was jumping and stuff and it rode uphill surprisingly well and downhill it is so good.
I was thinking a while ago that I would love to have a 6" version of to ride every where, so I built it and here it is.
It rides very similar to the dh bike but with a bit more snap like an xc bike, it climbs really well and eats the rocks round here so much better than the other single pivot bikes I have had.Rossco


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

browser78 said:


> Yeah, I love how my BB7 rides, I used to ride it around the trails here when I was jumping and stuff and it rode uphill surprisingly well and downhill it is so good.
> I was thinking a while ago that I would love to have a 6" version of to ride every where, so I built it and here it is.
> It rides very similar to the dh bike but with a bit more snap like an xc bike, it climbs really well and eats the rocks round here so much better than the other single pivot bikes I have had.Rossco


Well done!


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

Free PR opportunity. Supply us with an article about your frame building business, history, techniques, how to's, designs, process, etc. and we'll publish it on our site with a backlink to yours. Contact me through our website.


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

Are there any frame builders from Georgia out there???


----------



## fanzy4 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Edelbikes*

Hi !
Francois, hobby builder under the name of Edelbikes, based in the french Alps. Mainly fillet-brazed 29ers, but I'm also interested in commuting bikes. Planning to go part-time pro someday... 
Here's my blog
And my Flickr page, which, as someone mentioned, is a mix of bikes, baby and food pictures... ;-)


----------



## cyclewrench (May 10, 2008)

*NorthStar Cycles*

Budding new builder and full time shop mechanic, I am working on my first frame now. For updates check out our blog at www.northstarcycles.blogspot.com


----------



## Keener (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello I build things often they will have pedals. 
I did build bikes for income 20 some years ago, I ate little and worked hard.
I still enjoy bike building but I eat better for the day job making optics.

Two bikes I made for my self the 26"x24" is 24 years old the 36" is a year old with new bars










Same bikes on the 2 ton hpv truck called the mule


----------



## Welder Steve (Jul 31, 2009)

*Greetings from the land of flat water*

Steve S. New Builder: occasional, custom builder.

I know they're not pics of MTBs but I have plans for a 29r and I've customized a few frames. for myself and others.


----------



## Bona (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm still in the "maybe" stages of building a frame. I've done quite a bit of mig welding, a little brazing, and lots of woodworking. I built a few spinner bikes for my kids a few years ago. The black one was my first try and the purple one worked much better. I took them to the Maker Faire in Austin Texas a few years ago and they both came back broken (no welds broken, just a chain and a caster) Some really big guys were riding them, they were meant for my kids but I made them big enough for me.

I ride a GF Ferrous 29er. I would like to build another 29er and maybe something along the lines of what Welder_Steve posted above (Very impressive work!)


----------



## Welder Steve (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Bona, You realize the front assembly on one of your machines isn't much different from the rear frame of my 26" tribute to the Swing-bike.


----------



## Hubcap Cycles (Sep 6, 2009)

Hubcap Cycles.
Built my first frame in 1987 for a high school project. Built frames for a small frame company in Central PA from 1990-1999. Instructed Manufacturing Engineering classes at the college level from 1999 to present. Spring of 2009 started Hubcap Cycles.

John Upcraft 
http://www.Hubcapcycles.com


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Why did you choose 'Hubcap Cycles' when you have the perfect surname for a custom bike company??


----------



## Hubcap Cycles (Sep 6, 2009)

Hubcap was a name given to me 20 years ago at a keg party.

John Upcraft
http//www.Hubcapcycles.com


----------



## A-Town212 (Sep 17, 2009)

*A.B.Cycles*

Ashton Brackett
UBI graduate, budding builder, hobbyist, admirer, customer, etc.


----------



## BREW1dude (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve here from BREW Bikes. Been at it since 1974. Hope to see some at the NAHBS this year.
www.brewracingframes.com


----------



## BlackTi (Feb 21, 2010)

*Future Frame Builder...*

Hey guys... I am not yet a frame builder but am a bioengineering student at Arizona State University and plan on designing and building frames after graduation. At least I hope I can get a job building frames. Otherwise I will be designing frames and building out of my garage. I have been riding since I was 12 with my awesome dad who's MTBR ID is Silver Slug. Can't wait to get to know you all.


----------



## satanas (Feb 12, 2005)

Worked in what is laughingly referred to as the bicycle industry here in Oz for many years, and have thought about building frames for myself, but haven't done it yet. Seems like a hard way to make a living here.

Keener: any comments on the 36er? I've been wondering how those wheels would go since I first saw them online...


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

satanas said:


> Worked in what is laughingly referred to as the bicycle industry here in Oz for many years


Man, I should start a bike show that doesn't include wholesalers....except my loungeroom would be a big enough venue.


----------



## Freddy Salgado (Jun 4, 2009)

Hola fc & all,
Hi my name is freddy salgado & I consider myself more of a glorified shop rat that likes building bikes. Bamboo is my material of choice & I am here to observe and learn. Bamboo bmx is current favorite rig to shred.
Cheers


----------



## Keener (Feb 25, 2005)

satanas said:


> Worked in what is laughingly referred to as the bicycle industry here in Oz for many years, and have thought about building frames for myself, but haven't done it yet. Seems like a hard way to make a living here.
> 
> Keener: any comments on the 36er? I've been wondering how those wheels would go since I first saw them online...


"I have two 36" wheeled bikes, plans for more, three 36" wheels and six rims from three manufacturers. Of the five different tires that are available, I have at least two of each, thirteen total and most of them are worn out.

"So -- to sum it up -- I like it!

Mt bike has a new fork with Action Tec parts for a year now.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Keener said:


> "I have two 36" wheeled bikes, plans for more, three 36" wheels and six rims from three manufacturers. Of the five different tires that are available, I have at least two of each, thirteen total and most of them are worn out.
> 
> "So -- to sum it up -- I like it!
> 
> Mt bike has a new fork with Action Tec parts for a year now.


Yeeee haw that thing is nice looking keener! I would love to own one some day, but at 5'11.5" tall, I'm just a wee too short for 36ers, barring cruiser bars and a strange geometry.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

bobbotron said:


> Yeeee haw that thing is nice looking keener! I would love to own one some day, but at 5'11.5" tall, I'm just a wee too short for 36ers, barring cruiser bars and a strange geometry.


In the world of 36".....it's always a stange geomety. :thumbsup:


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Will here. I ride simple bikes, made here in Yakima, WA by Oscar. He's been living here for a decade or so and brought his frame building skills with him. He mostly makes dirt jump frames but I've seen him turn out all sorts of bicycles- Since he doesn't do the forum thing I'll throw some of his work up here.

He also makes and sells jigs





































Heres a 29er he did for a 6'7" fellow









Loving the bikes in here!


----------



## kampgnar (Apr 13, 2007)

Reckon I'll chime in instead of lurking so much.
I'm Andy in Raleigh, NC. BMX background (25+yrs)

I've always worked with metal and fiddled with geometry numbers being 6'4" with long limbs and short torso...never could find a comfortable 20". Moving towards framebuilding was a natural progression, unfortunately I can't find the time to pursue it at a level I'd like between a young family and graduate school.

My first "build" was a front triangle replacement on a Salsa El Mariachi that was denied warranty claim. Didn't have a completed frame jig at the time (still don't), so I replaced each tube one by one making sure it was close to aligned, and it turned out well. Still riding it today.


----------



## findhan (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi folks,

Bit of a lurker here, but thought I would introduce myself. Im Findhan, technically an engineer and spend waaaay to much time thinking on making bikes

I like carbon! This is my first creation which is basically a stepping stone for a dh rig that im beginning to manufacture next week. This bike has been going strong now for about 9 months, its taken some hammering and has even got me into pedalling uphills! madness!










My biggest challenge in life is a lack of resource and ability  Made the carbon bike in my living room with a seriously crap and warped jig, so hopefully one day Ill develop the ability to use lathes, CNCs, etc! he he

Im in awe of some of the creations on here, great work folks, keep it up


----------



## findhan (Jun 8, 2010)

hmm, image insertion didnt work for some reason:

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5125826/


----------



## jtkkz (Sep 1, 2004)

Jon Sycip = I use to own Psycho Cycles bike shop '92 - '99

I now sell parts and sycip frames part time for my brother = www.sycip.com


----------



## Cody Broken (Oct 28, 2006)

I woke up at 3:30 AM this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. By the time my wife and kids got up I had decided that I must learn to build bike frames. My wife and I own and operate a small shop in a small town and I am the bike guy. It snows six months a year here, I want to build a snow bike. I want to build cargo bikes. I don't have any delusions about making money but I know building bike frames is something that will enhance our business. And as I said, I feel it is something I should be doing.


----------



## bwheelin (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm looking for some builders or companies located in ny or close to ny. steel builders.


----------



## Jehoshaphat (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a hobbyist, right now I'm working on a jig and I've got a few frame projects piling up in my head. 

I have experience in fabrication and have done a little frame building, a little bit of everything except the brazing, back then I had no experience with a torch so I deferred to someone who did. Now I've got some brazing experience and I plan to do everything.


----------



## dornbox (May 11, 2010)

*DORNBOX Bikes!*

Chris of DORNBOX Bikes here. I've been building full time for a little over a year now and I specialize in fast road bikes and smokin 29ers.


----------



## dornbox (May 11, 2010)

DORNBOX Bikes:

Insertion isn't working...?


__
https://flic.kr/p/5137149648


----------



## Alex Wetmore (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess I'm a budding builder, but I think of myself as someone who likes to hack on bikes. I've only built one frame from the ground up:









It's sort of a megacross touring randoneeuring bike. 650B, Rohloff, EBB, low trail, steel.

On the other hand I've done a lot of frame mods:
* two mountain bike to cycle truck conversions
* replacing the headtube on my wife's mixte to fix the seat tube and head tube angles
* building out a frame that themanmonkey built for me (he built the front and rear triangles, I built the fork, stem, rack, and did all of the brazeons for the frame)
* putting pivoting dropouts onto my Bike Friday Tikit
* minor brazeon changes on half a dozen frames

I also like to build tooling. I have a simple frame and fork alignment gauge that I've sold more than 40 of, and a fork fixture that is currently in beta testing. My blog is https://alexwetmore.org.


----------



## Craig Ryan (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been around and building steadily. I build lugged road frames, here are some of my recent ones.


----------



## cross pein (Jun 10, 2011)

Just build for myself. Did touring, road and 'cross. MTB is at the daydream stage right now.

I would post a pic if I had any idea how to use the internet.


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

My name is Adrian Ward spent most of my life working in R and D in F1 car racing, in the UK
spent a few years designing bikes for Marin and Whyte and i am the inventor or co inventor on 10 patents in suspension design or damper design

I now work as a technician at my local high school and have recently done some design fork for Nukeproof on their Scalp DH bike ,, and I am currently working on my own e stay 29er ,

i used to build the prototype bikes for whyte and marin

http://www.bikemagic.com/bike-reviews/whyte-preston/395.html

we used to run dataloggers on our bikes so our F1 experience came in usefull here

http://www.bikemagic.com/maintenance/data-logging/274.html


----------



## OldWelder (Jan 19, 2011)

I am Chris Enos, frame builder for Vimana Cycle located in Oregon, USA.

I create unique, one-of-a-kind frames. I build with lugs, TIG, or braze my frames. Bicycle building is my passion, but I love to teach welding and machining.

I have worked with many types of exotic metals during my forty years of metal smithing, but I work mostly with steel on Bicycle frames.

A recent interview with the Oregon Manifest: https://www.oregonmanifest.com/2011/06/27/builder-spotlight-chris-enos-vimana-cycle/

Some of my recent work:

Framebones 29er, Alfine 8, with Gates Belt system.

















26er designed for use with IGH, belt drive, EBB, and a Framebones super strong "Filthy Fork."









Lug Commuter with 11speed Alfine and belt drive. Shift color deep metallic blue with 23 carat gold leaf pinstipes. (Many many hours to achieve perfection.)


----------



## MPU (May 15, 2009)

Marko from Finland. I've been riding for about half of my life (I'm 41 ). I'm an elementary school teacher specialiced in teaching crafts. I've made three MTB's so far ( about 6 years ago) and making my 4th at the moment. I'm hoping to have something to show in coming month as I'm having brazing equipment on loan in a week. 
I've also made quite a many bass guitars in last 6 years, I seem to live in "cycles" with my hobbies. Now it seems like biking is on at the moment.
Marko


----------



## coffeecup (Sep 28, 2011)

Bike enthusiast since 1988. Mechanic.
Actual frame building: Attendant off road wheelchairs.


----------



## russellgleggett (Oct 18, 2011)

*Full Suspension Build*

Hey guys, So I wanted to build my own custom full suspension bike, but I don't really know where to start or what to look for. I am a college student in a great place to ride but i don't have a bike and i would rather build one than buy one. Like I said college student so that means a certain degree of monetary restrictions. Any help or advice would be awesome....
thanks yo!!!

Russ


----------



## TBMD9er (May 22, 2009)

*Any builders based out of Utah, Salt Lake Vicinity*

I have a steel frame that needs a bit of repair and modification. Do you know of any builders or skilled welders in the Salt Lake City Park City area?
thanks


----------



## dornbox (May 11, 2010)

TBMD9er said:


> I have a steel frame that needs a bit of repair and modification. Do you know of any builders or skilled welders in the Salt Lake City Park City area?
> thanks


Find one you like anyware who does repairs/mods, then mail it to him. USPS ground is only $15 for a frame or $35 with the other carriers.

Best-Chris


----------



## NSCustoms (Dec 7, 2011)

Aspiring builder. I have learned to never stop learning and I have fallen in love with process. Building custom bikes has so many different skill sets that you could spend a lifetime learning them all and thats what I plan on doing! 

nscustoms.com


----------



## Meriwether (Jul 26, 2007)

*Meriwether Cycles*

I've been reading and contributing without adding to this thread so I guess it's time.
Seems like it's mostly an old thread but it's great reading through all the builders profiles and seeing who is out there!

I've ridden mountain bikes since i was 13 years old, and ridden & raced in Colorado for several years -- MTB and CX. I have wanted to make bikes since I can remember, but was really inspired when I got to pick up my first custom race bike in 1995 -- a YBB from Kent and the Moots crew at their old shop behind Sore Saddlery bikeshop in Steamboat. I took a short TIG and framebuilding class in Denver a couple years ago and although that helped a lot I would like to attend a UBI course to fill in the gaps...although I feel like i'm learning the gaps the hard way...:madman:

I'm 38 now and started building frames last year (2010) for me and friends under my nickname - Meriwether. I've finished 9 frames so far, a few 29er MTB's, a small 26er for my wife, a couple of cross frames & forks, and a fatbike was my latest. Right now, it's a (rather expensive) hobby I do when I'm not making maps and other GIS work but I'd like to be able to make it a business some day.









Cheers,

Whit


----------



## alexmeade (Jan 4, 2012)

*Alex Meade Bikeworks, LLC*

Builder and also supplier of framebuilding tools.

I haven't posted enough here to be able to add a picture or a URL, so add the right characters in front of this . . .

alexmeade.com

. . . and you can see what I'm up to. Click on the "Tools" tab for a look at my tooling offerings.

Alex


----------



## withmyownhands (Mar 13, 2009)

My name is Dan Longeuay, i'm mostly an amature builder with a penchant for spending way to much on tools. I've built 4 bikes now. The first was with the instruction of Doug Fattic.Thanks Doug. The rest all trial by fire. most stuff has worked out. some not so much......so you cut it up to see what happened.
I'd post pics of the offending items if I knew how.....dang it.


----------



## kpaynter (Jun 18, 2008)

Well helllooo,

Keith Paynter
15.5 years, production welder/toolmaker/wheelbuilder, R M B.
Now I repair aerospace components.
I wanna build some more frames but have limitted time.. we will see.
Just happy with the title: Lurker.. for now.

Nice to see so many people giving it a go!

Cheers!


----------



## j.m. (Mar 13, 2011)

dornbox said:


> DORNBOX Bikes:
> 
> Insertion isn't working...?


I don't think we can help you with that....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Top Fool Seven (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am an artist, an avid MTBer and I have experience in welding (arc and wire) from years ago. I'm looking for a career change and now considering frame building. No illusions about getting rich. 

Many of the earlier posts in this thread are from 2008, when the economy was worse. What is your opinion on the present market for frame building? The prospect of doing this is very exciting!


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm an old school Frame Builder, now a hobby builder who was active in 1981-82 doing lug frames. During this period I made 2 notable project bikes. One was a 'Funny bike', a road version that the Eastern European track teams where using at the time, fore runner to triathlon bikes.The other was converting a cruiser class BMX bike into a multi-speed off road bike. I re-started frame building recently after 25yrs completely away from cycling.

Self taught, I tend to be visionary, artistic, like good design, good quality and the more 'pure' simple form of the bicycle.









Eric


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

It's a serious disadvantage to be a US frame builder and not be named Eric.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Warwick, thanks for the compliment. Kookaburra noises I think Mate.

Hmm...a Scotish name in the US.

Have you seen the Movie 'The Worlds Fastest Indian' (motorcycle)? There in the world you will find me.


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey, so I guess I'll introduce myself. My name is Adam, I'm 19 and a college freshman in MET. I have only built 1/2 a frame so far, but I'm planning on hitting it hard come summer. As of now I think I would like to build professionally if possible, or at least work somewhere in the industry. I'll be sure to post updates as I go along. Thanks for all the help and inspiration!
-Adam


----------



## bigbirdbikes (May 20, 2011)

My name is Aaron Stinner. I'm the owner and builder of Stinner Frameworks. I build mostly Road, CX and MTB frames. Here is my bike that was just at NAHBS.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice bling, but a giant pointed lug on the bottom of the downtube, lined up with 2 big holes for internal cable routing?!?


----------



## bigbirdbikes (May 20, 2011)

Hey Walt. I'm probably missing something really simple here, but I don't understand your question.....


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*It's dangerous*

You may want to search through the archives and find some of the old gusset threads. Suffice to say that while there's a lot of controversy about where/when/how to do a proper gusset, having one come to a sharp point, especially on a bike with a very long fork, very short head tube, and large wheel intended for riding offroad, THEN drilling some holes right next to it and brazing in ports would be anathema to every pro builder I know. It's sort of a DT-failure perfect storm. It might hold up fine, of course, but you've basically done all you can to compromise that downtube - I would be afraid to ride it hard.

You can get away with similar pointed DT lugs on road bikes to some extent, but even there I've seen "can opener" failures - and that's with *much* lower loads on the DT due to the combination of less leverage and smoother terrain. Many lug builders will thin and/or blunt the point to avoid this to some extent.

Hope that helps!

-Walt



bigbirdbikes said:


> Hey Walt. I'm probably missing something really simple here, but I don't understand your question.....


----------



## bigbirdbikes (May 20, 2011)

Ha. Ok. See what you were saying. Thank you for the heads up. You have far more real world application experience with building and destroying than I do. I havn't really dived into a lot of the threads on here. I find that sometimes forums get off topic quickly and it becomes a he said she said battle. 

I had a lot of "new" and or "different" stuff on here. I'm also a new builder and don't have the same amount of frames under my belt as all you experienced dudes. I'm not an engineer, by any stretch of the imagination. But one of the nice things about living in Santa Barbara, is almost everyone else is. A very good friend of mine does structural and material testing at UCSB. Luckily we have a lot of nice and expensive destruction testing toys to play with. I too was very worried about short HT, big wheel, long travel, DT gusset, internal cable routing etc. So we mocked up a lot of different stuff (7 different HT, DT, gusset, internal combos) and tested it. We definitely got the frame to fail just as you have described. But only under extreme loads! Like 400lb guy, 40ft drop to flat, nose heavy failure. I can't remember the actual load failure, it was damn high though. The longer 'lug' actually helped beef it up even more, you also have to pick your tube butting correctly (which I'm sure you know). The other reason I eventually came to the decision that this combo would be ok, is that the rider is about 5'8", 125lbs wet and smooth as hell. And the rider should also ride the bike as its intended to. 

We also did a ton of testing on extended seatmast stuff. As well as my dropouts. If you want to know more about it I would be happy to talk to you about it, but I'm guessing this thread probably isn't the place. 

Anyway, I saw someone had posted something about my bike on one of the threads so I though I would introduce myself. I'm not on the forums often, but I stop in occasionally. Alright, back to work. 

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Aaron

I like your effort. I had an old frame turn up recently that I built 30 yrs ago that has its brake cable go through the top tube just like yours. It is still being ridden on a regular basis. I would like to know more about the extended seat tube. Could you start a new thread?

Eric


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Not an ultimate yield problem*

You are describing some kind of ultimate yield strength FEA, right? 
A: That's not what will kill this frame. Fatigue will, though it might go catastrophically once things get started. And it might last forever. But given that I've seen DT's fail because of something as small as a *cable guide* in that area, I'd steer clear of pointy things. 
B: FEA is garbage in/garbage out, so unless your buddy has a ton of bike-specific experience, I would not put a ton of faith in it. It's only as good as the data you give it. I mean, we'd all probably agree that your frame (and ANY XC frame) would fail on a 20 footer to flat, with a guy nowhere near 400# onboard - so the fact that your FEA told you it would survive until that extreme of an event should make you question the whole analysis.

-Walt



bigbirdbikes said:


> Ha. Ok. See what you were saying. Thank you for the heads up. You have far more real world application experience with building and destroying than I do. I havn't really dived into a lot of the threads on here. I find that sometimes forums get off topic quickly and it becomes a he said she said battle.
> 
> I had a lot of "new" and or "different" stuff on here. I'm also a new builder and don't have the same amount of frames under my belt as all you experienced dudes. I'm not an engineer, by any stretch of the imagination. But one of the nice things about living in Santa Barbara, is almost everyone else is. A very good friend of mine does structural and material testing at UCSB. Luckily we have a lot of nice and expensive destruction testing toys to play with. I too was very worried about short HT, big wheel, long travel, DT gusset, internal cable routing etc. So we mocked up a lot of different stuff (7 different HT, DT, gusset, internal combos) and tested it. We definitely got the frame to fail just as you have described. But only under extreme loads! Like 400lb guy, 40ft drop to flat, nose heavy failure. I can't remember the actual load failure, it was damn high though. The longer 'lug' actually helped beef it up even more, you also have to pick your tube butting correctly (which I'm sure you know). The other reason I eventually came to the decision that this combo would be ok, is that the rider is about 5'8", 125lbs wet and smooth as hell. And the rider should also ride the bike as its intended to.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbirdbikes (May 20, 2011)

Eric, 

Thank you. Send me a PM and I will be happy to answer your questions.

Walt,

Yes we did do some ultimate yield testing as well as some cycle testing. Enough to make myself comfortable with doing the build.

A. Duly noted. I will be using a different design for a gusset in the future.

B. I agree with %100. There are a lot of variables, probably too many. 

That being said, the bike is owned by a good friend of mine and is being put through its paces as we speak, I informed him of your concerns and he said he will let us know if anything goes wrong. So far, so good. 

Thanks for your comments and concerns. 

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## The Lazian (Feb 21, 2011)

post 1


----------



## The Lazian (Feb 21, 2011)

post 2


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Chernichosky Custom bikes*



francois said:


> Ok, it's time to do roll. Who are you and what do you do? Are you an established builder, a budding new builder, a customer, an admirer?
> 
> Photos of your work?
> 
> ...


Mainly MTB's - in Tel Aviv Israel
Columbus Steel fillet brazed
Inhouse powdercoating - totaly custom masking and graphicsand clear coat by us
We distribute White Industries
Rohloff
Chris king
Thompson


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Impressed with the blue bike, all those cables coming and going, quite an achievement. I keep looking for the Nitro bottles, it looks like it can dodge bullets, I really understand that bike.

Eric


----------



## mtbsam (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, it's been a while since anyone has posted in here, but I'm sure it still gets a once over now and then.

I am Sam Mather and I build under the name SGM Cycles here in Montana. All I have at this point is a nearly dead in the water Facebook page with the same name. I use the term "build" loosely at this point since it's been a while since my last frame, and my last frame was only number 4. Regardless, I hope to get my hobby back off hiatus soon and whip up a few more for myself and some friends, but the house remodel and riding season keep getting in the way. Maybe following some forums will spark something.

I recognize some people here from other forums (ie Joel and Walt) but it's nice to see a bunch of people I haven't come across. Greetings to all!


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

John Olsen, aka Uncle Knobby. I built about 30 frames in the 80s and 90s, several lugged and fillet brazed road frames, one tandem, a number of normal mountain bikes, and 13 "strange bikes"
for extreme technical trail riding and trials. See "strange bike 12" and "Raleigh Edge" threads in vintage section. Hope to build some more frames in the next few years! I'm very impressed with the frames shown in this thread, which I just found.


----------



## thomasauction (Apr 19, 2007)

New builder. Just finished Frame #1.


----------



## njeslinger (Sep 26, 2012)

*My first Bike*

I am a Engineer and always wanted to build a bike my self. So I am starting one. If you have any advice let me know.


----------



## StrangeBike13 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've built about 40 frames. I'd be glad to answer any questions! PM me and I'll send you my email address if interested.


----------



## njeslinger (Sep 26, 2012)

I like your bike, Very nice


----------



## njeslinger (Sep 26, 2012)

Tomas, Good job hope mine come out as good as yours


----------



## njeslinger (Sep 26, 2012)

Cant send PM yet dont have anuff post. Where do you get your tubing and small parts. I am building a Alum. 29er muti speed. I am working on my jig right now centering up the head tube, BB and Dropouts.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm Matt Cardinal 1/2 owner of Signal Cycles in Portland. I don't post much in here. I joined a while ago and wanted to create a new post, but didn't have enough posts to post. So I'm slowly _slowly_ building my post count until I have the requisite status to be more involved. Hi.

I'll try posting a picture of a bike here, but it might not work because of my lower caste.
farm7.staticflickr.com/6064/6124975487_4f256b8744_b.jpg

Yeah, didn't work. It is a cool bike though.

Thanks.
-Matt


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Matt. A belated welcome to you. Curious what you're doing on a mountain biking forum when you a) have two young children and b) live in Portland (the bike friendliest city not to have trail riding). 

This IS a sweet bike. You guys do great work! Let's get a beer soon.


----------



## cardinal (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Sean,
I'm here because I can't actually ride bikes. Living through the internet. You know exactly what I'm talking about.

Now I'm up to 6 posts! It looks like bigbirdbikes on the top of this page has less than 10 posts and is able to post pictures. Am I missing something?

-m


----------



## toby_g (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello,

I am a new builder from the UK. I ride all types of bikes, but mainly XC/AM Mountain Bikes. I have been lurking on these forums for a while and thought it would be good to post something.

I have just finished and built frame number 1, and prepping for frame number 2. I am guessing I will be restricted from posting any pictures just now, so you will have to wait to see number 1

cheers

Toby


----------



## Supermastic (Nov 25, 2009)

*New bike from FRANCE*

My name is Francis and i build in "my kitchen" my new bike. it's my first build and i'm really happy with ! 
I use CrMo tubing set and tig weld the frame.Hope my english writing is ok ! don't hesitate to correct me .......i have some little tunings to do and let's go for a good ride soon.

The Frenchie


----------



## sxconway (Jan 29, 2004)

*first timer*

been ordering up parts to build a lugged road\hybrid\disc\rigid\flat bar bike for my boss as a retirement gift. I will post pics as i get going. wish me luck.

sean


----------



## reidy (Dec 4, 2012)

*getting back into it*

Hi everyone. I am getting back into framebuilding after a break for a few years. I ride around the Blue Springs/Kansas City, MO area. I have built a couple frames (fillet brazed) and the next build is probably going to be gas welded. Hopefully I can post the progress in some future threads.

Devin


----------



## wort (Jan 9, 2013)

*Long Time Lurker*

Hello,

I have been lurking on this forum for a few weeks now, so I thought I might introduce myself. I am a Salt Lake City resident and Mechanical Engineer wanting to get into framebuilding. I have worked as a bike mechanic, and have been trained on lathes/mills and welding, but now I want to take my education and training and use it for something fun and functional.

Thanks for providing this community of expertise and experience to all of us newbs! :thumbsup:

-- Weston


----------



## jglass1973x (Jan 24, 2013)

*New to Bike building*

Hey what's up, I am Jon I am from Texas but over the years I have traveled around with work. I am now in the Youngstown/ Pittsburgh area. I am in the process of setting up a shop for repairs and frame building and currently looking for a partner. if you know of anyone in the area let me know.


----------



## Blitz Cycle Works (Dec 31, 2012)

*Handmade in Wisconsin*

Andy
Blitz Cycleworks. Budding framebuilder just getting things rolling. Concentrating on Titanium bikes but also doing steel. Enjoying my two favorite things. Riding and welding. Still work a day job and am a part time builder.


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello All!

My name is Matt, and this is a new account for me on MTBR - though I've been a member for quite a few years under another name just as a mtb enthusiast. 

I've had dreams of building my own frame/s for years. Namely since college and I first started getting into mountain biking. Well, after a lot of dreaming, I've decided to make it happen this year. We purchased a house 2 years ago that has work space and I've recently purchased my own set of torches finally. I'm in the process of building up my tooling and reading, reading, reading everything I can find about it. I've done this off and on over the years, but now that I'm starting to spend money on it I've taken a bit more seriously.

I'm a mechanical engineer by trade, and enjoy the design side of things for certain. But I've always been a hands on guy and can't wait to start making sketches and designs reality - that's the coolest part of designing anything!

I'm very open to any and all suggestions for resources and research as I move forward. I'm currently practicing my brazing skills using square tubing to build hardware for some furniture that i build on the side using reclaimed wood. 

I have my torches, tanks, and drill press for eventually tube mitering. But the next steps are getting a jig together, and getting my first build planned out in detail. I plan on starting a blog to document things as the progress as well.

Thanks to everyone on here for their posts and info sharing, what a resource! I look forward to following everyone's work and starting to get more involved.

Thanks!

Matt

Also - FWIW Manna Designs is a combo of my wife and my names Matt and Anna. I mentioned I build furniture on the side as well and it came around as we were joking one day and for now, its kinda stuck


----------



## frankzetank (Feb 5, 2013)

*framebuilding wannabe*

Hi all!

I have been lurking on this forum for a few months (err. years!) now. I've always promise myself that one day, I would build my own bike frame; the odyssey has started! So I thought I'd introduce myself here. I'm a french canadien living near Sherbrooke, Quebec. Graduated as a Mechanical engineer, I've always been pasionnate about bikes.

I like creating stuff and working with metal so (hopefully) with some proper practice and patience, I'll get to ride a frame I build with my own hands! Thanks to all the contributors on here. You've inpire me to finally get this project going and already helped me alot!

Parts and tools have been ordered and received. Welding practice as started. Now all I need is 10 posts to properly contribute to this forum!

-- Francis


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

Have been building and riding mtn bikes for 20+ years and have sold the some frames to friends and friends of friends. My background in fabrication of aluminum and titanium is extensive, but that isn't the issue I want to bring up. Fast forward to 2013 and I'm now into carbon fiber.

My question is; how do small hand-built frame builders handle liability insurance?

The last time I asked my agent she kind of laughed after she looked around for a carrier and couldn't even find one to insure me.


----------



## jtkkz (Sep 1, 2004)

Testmule said:


> Have been building and riding mtn bikes for 20+ years and have sold the some frames to friends and friends of friends. My background in fabrication of aluminum and titanium is extensive, but that isn't the issue I want to bring up. Fast forward to 2013 and I'm now into carbon fiber.
> 
> My question is; how do small hand-built frame builders handle liability insurance?
> 
> The last time I asked my agent she kind of laughed after she looked around for a carrier and couldn't even find one to insure me.


Hi
Contact Lora 805-409-2880
She is an insurance agent who specializes in the bike industry


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

jtkkz said:


> Hi
> Contact Lora 805-409-2880
> She is an insurance agent who specializes in the bike industry


Thanks for the tip off, but I forgot to mention that I'm in Canada. Will keep her # though if things up here don't pan out.


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

liability insurance question
This was a good discussion of liability insurance, I would hope they would insure you in Canada as well, may be worth a call.
cheers
andy walker


----------



## Testmule (Jul 27, 2013)

afwalker said:


> liability insurance question
> This was a good discussion of liability insurance, I would hope they would insure you in Canada as well, may be worth a call.
> cheers
> andy walker


It was a good discussion, Andy. And as was said, we have become a society of litigation. This is a grey area in regard to my situation, however, where I plan to produce and sell carbon frames, which I have found after many hours of research, is still unproven in the bicycle industry. Mountain biking is fundamentally a dangerous sport and about as tough on parts and equipment as it can get. From what I have found, carbon frames break - usually in a catastrophic way.

There really is no certification by governments for bicycle frame constructors. Maybe some welding tickets from private companies. Got lots of those, and some government ones too, but nothing for building bike frames out of carbon fiber.

I did find an insurance carrier in Canada that covers bike shops. Will contact them this week.


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep, I asked ISU Westlake about insurance and no-go on Canada. Sorry
andy walker


----------



## cyclo-phile (Jun 22, 2013)

My name is Morgan, and I'm from Princeton, NJ. I'm a welding engineer by day, former mechanic for a pro cycling team, and enjoy riding multiple disciplines.

I'm researching what would be necessary to build my first frame, a stock trials bike reproducing the geometry of the defunct Crescent Ilions (for personal use).


----------



## Fikas Bikas (May 10, 2014)

Hi ho,
Luke from Fikas Custom Bikes in Queanbeyan, New South Wales, Australia. Have been making frames since 2008, meddling in steel, stainless steel and Titanium. I build using Tig, lugged or fillet brazed construction. Fikas - Home


----------



## seren (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey, Ollie here, posting as Seren Bicycles from the UK. Just starting out on my own after learning from some other guys...


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

*Oddity Cycles*

Howdy Folks,

Burnsey here. Posting from my phone on a cool and stormy night, so in lieu of a bunch of fancy-talk, I'll just leave you with this; my latest build(s) in the 29+ department.

Cheers!


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello,

Been building FAST BIKES and LOUD GUITARS full-time since 08'

Specialize in racing recumbents. NOT the "classic" DORK contraptions 


Not trying to promote anything here,
just like checking out the latest MTB stuff.

Here for the pictures 

JM


----------



## PithyBikes (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello Builders,

I'm currently in the process of building my first frame (on my own). I built one in a class but I don't think that counts. Doesn't count because all I did was weld tubes together. I didn't realize when I took the class how much other stuff needs to happen. It was a short class and really that's all we had time to do. But! It did open my eyes and give me a place to start. I'm a total beginner and I'm here to learn so go easy on me 

Thanks!

Attached is the frame I built in the class.


----------



## losunding (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm a engineering student at Cal Poly San Luis Obispo that helped start a frame building club. We've been building for 4 years now and things are starting to look good. Check out our website Cal Poly Frame Builders

I've been scouting the forum for info for the last few months... lot's of cool stuff.

-Loren


----------



## savestheday (Sep 20, 2009)

Geoffrey Adams here. Been building bike frames, with other fabrication worked scattered in between, since the end of 2010. Lugged and fillet brazed stuff and hopefully some TIG ones in the near future.



Cheers, and keep on the lookout for Dogwood Frameworks.


----------



## DeeDub76 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello everyone......Darrel here. I thought I would drop in and hopefully add to some of the conversation over here. I build steel, fillet brazed bikes.


----------



## mullinino (Nov 8, 2007)

*Coastroad Cycles*

Hello one and all from the Emerald Isle! Paul here....'suppose I'm on a wee bit of a quest to make a bike that can do most things-out of necessity, really as like a lot of your good selves I can't afford to have 10 bikes cluttering up the place....hope you like and I'm sure I'll be trawling the archives and picking at your brains soon enough...


----------



## mullinino (Nov 8, 2007)

*Coastroad Cycles*

whoops....


----------



## dario_bicebicycles (May 30, 2016)

dario from bicebicycles

www.bicebicycles.com

est builder from 3 years! gravel, cx, mountain, fatbike, plus,...

skilled in singlespeed configuration (custom design sliding dropout)

ss rider and touring


----------

